# This is funny . . .



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Yesterday I broke out in undetermined itchy as hell lumps. The last time that happened, coincidentally or not, Milo had a few fleas. Since I was not about to go through that again, this episode precipitated a quick trip to the groomer. Besides, I had reached the point where I couldn't do anything with the horrible matting situation. 

I dropped him off, had a quick chat with the groomer who told me she'd have to remove quite a bit of the matting because it would be cruel to put him through that much discomfort. I warned her he might have fleas and to please check for them. I then took myself to the doctor, who thankfully determined I had hives (of unknown origin) so thankfully I wouldn't have to go through that nightmare again of defleaing my house.

I was pleasantly surprised with the result of his grooming which you can see below. I wasn't quite sure what I'd find when I retrieved him. His groomer assured me his hair on his head (though unusual ound would grow back and was in fact in the process thereof. Yay!

So here he is in all his glory, and sporting a kerchief (which he hates).


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Geri..

She did an awesome job on Milo..he looks picture perfect!!!:tea:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She did do a great job, especially given the circumstances. I was afraid he'd be scalped. I so want to keep him in full coat. His hair is beautiful (when it's not disgusting). ound:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Milo looks great! Very handsome!!!!!

Ryan


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

She did a great job! Milo is so handsome!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Geri, he looks so manly. Wow, I didn't know he had such a profuse coat!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Geri, Milo is so handsome! He looks great! Extra kudos to your groomer for taking the time to demat him without removing a lot of hair.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Geri, he looks so manly. Wow, I didn't know he had such a profuse coat!


He is getting so grown up. I can't believe it. His coat is indeed profuse. Makes him look a little fat, but he's not. If his head hair doesn't grow back in soon I may have to make him a little wig. ound:

I took this one of him sprawled out, exhausted from his long day.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Geri=:hug:=Milo is so handsome! I love your new picture of him and was going to comment on your avatar on another thread......now I get to see him big! I love your guy....he has awesome coloring....I think your groomer did an excellent job!:clap2:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie said:


> Oh Geri=:hug:=Milo is so handsome! I love your new picture of him and was going to comment on your avatar on another thread......now I get to see him big! I love your guy....he has awesome coloring....I think your groomer did an excellent job!:clap2:


Julie,

I do love his coloring. He seems to be getting more of the warm beigy/brown tones that he had as a puppy.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Milo looks great! He also does the "Frog dog impersonation of a Bath mat" just like Sam. Too cute.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Milo looks great! He also does the "Frog dog impersonation of a Bath mat" just like Sam. Too cute.


I know I'm going off topic, but how is sweet Delilah?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Milo looks so beautiful! You are doing a great job with his coat - and your groomer too! Why does he hate the handkerchief? 

I love his coloring!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jane,

I think the way she tied it might have had something to do with it. It was sort of tied into his hair. I'll try it again tomorrow. He actually looked so cute in it. I love that she always gives him a little gift when he leaves. This time the scarf, another time it was a bow with his initial in it. She's really sweet. She did say he gave her a little bit of a hard time today. But who could blame him with all those matts. I'm going to try very hard to keep him matt free. Ha ha.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I was cringing thinking it was going to be a shaved hav except for the tail and face and WOW! He looks great!!!

Amanda


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Geri, Milo looks great. She did a wonderful job.

I also have had those itchy lumps and they turned out to be food allergies. If it keeps happening have them test you.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Paige said:


> Geri, Milo looks great. She did a wonderful job.
> 
> I also have had those itchy lumps and they turned out to be food allergies. If it keeps happening have them test you.


I suspect mine might be also. I was concerned it might have been caused by the medication I'm on but the doctor said he didn't think so. He gave me something for them this time and said he didn't think we needed to go further at this point. He did tell me to keep a log of what I'm eating. I'm trying to do that anyway for my "forum diet."

Amanda,

I too was afraid I'd find a shaved baby. Considering what she had to work with, she did a great job. I went in sort of with one eye closed, waiting for her to bring him up.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Geri,

That last picture of Milo is just adorable. Sissy always sleeps when she gets home from the groomers - just wears her out.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Love your new avatar! The groomer did an excellent job; he looks fabulous, but then why wouldn't he, he's so handsome


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Milo looks great! He's so beautiful, er...handsome!


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

*gg* Milo looks like a wonderful bedside rug on the last picture.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Geri he looks great!! What a sweetie. I finally had to buzz Lexi as I could not keep up with the matts - I am so glad that she was able to keep so much hair!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Milo looks wonderful! She did a terrific job!

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri, Milo looks great. She did a wonderful job. Who do you use, just in case I need a groomer?


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> ! He also does the "Frog dog impersonation of a Bath mat" just like Sam. Too cute.


Oh, so that's what that is! We love the way Cazzie sprawls out on the foor!

Milo looks so proud and handsome!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Milo looks fabulolus! The groomer did a great job. I really enjoyed your earlier avatar too. Milo looked so cute, he has grown up and looks very handsome.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Geri, Milo looks great. She did a wonderful job. Who do you use, just in case I need a groomer?


Michele,

I use Kim at The Puppy Store in Merrick (just north of the Southern State Pkway). I highly recommend her. Not only does he look good, he smells wonderful (much better than the smell of dirt).


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Milo looks fabulolus! The groomer did a great job. I really enjoyed your earlier avatar too. Milo looked so cute, he has grown up and looks very handsome.


He does look grown up, doesn't he. I miss my little boy. Funny thing -- his name was Pico Hombre and his breeder always called him little man. He is my little man.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

He is soooo cute....Your groomer is a keeper!!!! I had Jillee groomed and she is in a puppy cut now....the matts were getting out of comtrol.....really bad.....she still looks cute but I do like the long coat on her maybe when she is done blowing coat we will try again!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> He is soooo cute....Your groomer is a keeper!!!! I had Jillee groomed and she is in a puppy cut now....the matts were getting out of comtrol.....really bad.....she still looks cute but I do like the long coat on her maybe when she is done blowing coat we will try again!!!!


I'd feel terrible if I had to have him clipped because his coat is so beautiful. Personally, I love the full coat look, but so many of the havs in this group look so great in their puppy cuts, so I guess I'm ambivalent. I'm sure I would have cried if she had to shave him down though. I love to watch his fur fly when he runs. It's graceful.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh Milo,

your little man looks my little Clyde when he is veeeery tired!!!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow what a great job they did. I am amazed they were able to clip out the mats and yet it looks like he still has a full coat. He is very cute, especially in his sleeping position.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Geri,
I have always thought Milo was such a beautiful dog! What a great job your groomer did! He looks even more handsome, if that is even possible!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

anneks said:


> Wow what a great job they did. I am amazed they were able to clip out the mats and yet it looks like he still has a full coat. He is very cute, especially in his sleeping position.


It is amazing that she was able to leave his coat -- at least the part you can see. She did have to shave him a bit on his underside. I just hope he doesn't get cold when the weather turns again. By looking at him you'd never know he was such a mess and had to lose so much hair. I'm really pleased.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Geri! I had just noticed your new avatar today and was going to write you, saying how much I love this new pic of Milo. He's so handsome in his new do!! I love it.

Sorry to hear about the hives, though.  Hope you find relief soon!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Marj. I love your avatar too. As for Milo's do, I'm starting to see the little bald spots ound: caused by the matting. There's a conspicuous one behind his ear (only when he turns his head a certain way). Tell me it will all grow back someday.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

geri, Milo is just simply gorgeous. He has really grown up! I love his coloring, expression, and bountiful coat!


----------

